# AutoCAD sur Mac, ça marche !!!



## Lune (12 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Je découvre ce forum trés interessant... et je ne résiste pas à l 'attentation !
Je suis sur PC par nécessité (Autocad) mais je rêve depuis longtemps de revenir sur Mac. Les Macintel seront peut-être mon salut, donc...
Quelqu'un, en ces lieux, aurait -il installé Autocad sur le Windows d 'un Macintel ???
Et surtout, tourne-t-il correctement ???
Merci de votre aide et de vos avis. 

@+


----------



## ederntal (12 Avril 2006)

Je ne l'ai pas testé mais il me parrait évident qu'il tourne correctement.


----------



## Lune (12 Avril 2006)

Merci de ta réponse  

Si quelqu 'un l 'a installé...et essayé. 
J'espère vos commentaires.
@+


----------



## ASPEN (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à vous,

Voilà... J'aimerais avoir l'avis d'une personne ayant véritablement travaillé sur AutoCAD via Bootcamp et qui pourrait m'éclairer sur les performances réelles de la chose.

A savoir, à machine égale ou quasi égale, AutoCAD tourne-t-il mieux, moins bien ou pareille sur un MacBook Pro que sur un PC.

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## belzebuth (10 Juin 2006)

mais enfin : sur bootcamp c'est exactement comme un PC!!!

donc autocad sur un mac via bootcamp = autocad sur un PC coreduo 2GHz!

Aucune différence...


----------



## ASPEN (11 Juin 2006)

Ok...merci bien. J'avais effectivement pas bien assimilé ce principe


----------



## peteskwal (14 Octobre 2006)

Pour une fois ce n'est ni pour poser une question, ni pour se plaindre qu'un nouveau post apparait. 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai installé parallels, Win XP Pro, et AutoCAD 2004. Tout ça sur mon Macbook 1,83GHz, avec ses 512Mo de RAM d'origine. 

Je m'attendais à ce que ca rame héééénaurmément. Et bien point du tout!!

En réalité, c'est assez marrant. OS X rame lorsque // est en fonctionnement, mais lorsque je me place sous Win en plein ecran, Autocad est parfaitement fluide. J'ai testé sur un fichier pas très lourd (-10Mo), qque quartiers d'un cadastre... 

Bref je suis très heureux de pouvoir utiliser ce logiciel, qui m'est devenu indispensable cette année (urbanisme)

J'espere que cela permettra a d'autre de savoir que c'est possible, et que ca marche plutot bien. 

Je viens cependant d'acheter une barrette d' 1Go (2Go, ca faisait un peu trop cher)... histoire de pouvoir avoir OS X et Win fluides en meme temps! Je pourrais faire mes passages ACAD->Illustrator tranquillement. 

C'est le bonheur les macs!!


----------



## idris (15 Octobre 2006)

bonne nouvelle merci je vais franchir le pas


----------



## HmJ (15 Octobre 2006)

C'est effectivement une bonne nouvelle pour la communaute. Nota : sous Parallels il y a toujours interet a switcher au plein ecran, puisqu'on limite la memoire reservee au passage d'un OS a l'autre.


----------



## peteskwal (15 Octobre 2006)

la difference est radicale c'est sur!


----------



## Lune (17 Octobre 2006)

Cà, c'est une bonne nouvelle !
Car je suis un peu déçue du fonctionnement d'Autocad 2005 sous bootcamp.
En fait, il a des comportement hasardeux, des problèmes d'affichage des curseurs, d'hachurage récalcitrant, récurant malgré des polylignes jointes.
Il tourne sur un I-mac 2ghz avec 1.5 g de RAM et c'est long d'être un foudre de guerre.
C'est peut-être la carte graphique qui pêche.

@+


----------



## peteskwal (17 Octobre 2006)

attention, a mon avis on ne doit pas avoir la meme utilisation d'ACAD. 

Ton autocad ne pourra pas etre plus rapide sous parallels que sous bootcamp. Techniquement ca me parait impossible, et l'Imac a tout de meme de meilleure perf que le MB normalement.

Je fais tourner ACAD 2004. Et ca ne bugge que tres peu. De toute facon ACAD est buggé par nature, mais pour l'instant il m'apparait aussi stable que sur un PC.

Donc ce n'est pas forcement la peine de passer sous parallels. Je ne voulais pas utiliser bootcamp, pour ne pas monopoliser une partition et je ne supporterais pas le redemarrage constant. J'ai besoin d'iPhoto pour ce que je fait etc... donc pas question de reboot.

C'est tout de meme tres bizarre que ca rae chez toi.


----------



## ASPEN (20 Octobre 2006)

peteskwal a dit:


> Je viens cependant d'acheter une barrette d' 1Go (2Go, ca faisait un peu trop cher)... histoire de pouvoir avoir OS X et Win fluides en meme temps! Je pourrais faire mes passages ACAD->Illustrator tranquillement.



J'utilise Autocad 2007 sur le MBP via Bootcamp et il fonctionne à merveille, jamais eu de problème. Il est autant réactif que sur un PC Xeon 3,4 - 2Go Ram.
Par contre depuis la version 2005 d'acad, je n'ai plus besion d'Illustrator, les nouvelles palettes couleur d'autocad sont excellentes...entre autres.
Mais j'ai quand même installer Photoshop, Illustrator côté XP car comme nous le savons tous, ces deux programmes sont pour l'instant plus performants "du côté obscur de la force"  

Par contre je suis agréablement surpris de voir que ça tourne bien un MacBook. On avait toujours entendu dire que pour un appli comme Autocad, la CG du MacBook était un peu "légère" ... comme quoi


----------



## peteskwal (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon du coup j'ai un peu peur d'enduire les gens avec de l'erreur...

Je repete que je ne suis pas tres tres exigeant, je n'y travaille qu'en cas de besoin, et le reste du temps je suis sur les pc de mon ecole. 

La souris fait parfois un peu des siennes, je le remarque a l'usage. Le curseur s'affiche un peu en retard, mais rien de bien mechant.

Je ne fais pas ou tres tres tres tres peu de 3D, etc...

Mais je suis content quand meme


----------



## Maquette (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle, et débutante mac.Jeune étudiante en architecture d'intérieur, je dois commencer à me familiariser avec autocad. et donc l'installer sur mon mac intel.
Je crains de me planter. le guide d'installation d'apple en anglais m'affole un peu...  
Est ce difficile à réaliser
Merci d'avance pour tous ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## Maquette (24 Novembre 2006)

peteskwal a dit:


> Pour une fois ce n'est ni pour poser une question, ni pour se plaindre qu'un nouveau post apparait.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, j'ai installé parallels, Win XP Pro, et AutoCAD 2004. Tout ça sur mon Macbook 1,83GHz, avec ses 512Mo de RAM d'origine.
> 
> ...


Salut
Ton message me rassure sur l'avenir, car , jeune &#233;tudiante en archi d'int&#233;rieur, je dois installer autocad sur mon nouvel imac intel . Mais le guide d'installation en anglais de bootcamp de 17 pages m'affole un peu, et je crains de me planter.. Est ce difficile &#224; realiser l'installation de bootacamp puis de windows..????
Merci d'avance pour ta r&#233;ponse


----------



## peteskwal (24 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pourrais pas te dire pour bootcamp. j'utilise parallels. Tu trouveras sans doute toute l'aide nécessaire dans le forum "windows sous mac"...


----------



## lifenight (24 Novembre 2006)

Maquette a dit:


> Salut
> Ton message me rassure sur l'avenir, car , jeune étudiante en archi d'intérieur, je dois installer autocad sur mon nouvel imac intel . Mais le guide d'installation en anglais de bootcamp de 17 pages m'affole un peu, et je crains de me planter.. Est ce difficile à realiser l'installation de bootacamp puis de windows..????
> Merci d'avance pour ta réponse



Ce n'est pas difficile, il y a une vidéo explicative pour installer bootcamp et windows ici même 

Je suis certain que ça t'aidera, tout est expliqué simplement puis c'est toujours plus facile quand c'est expliqué sur une vidéo


----------



## Maquette (24 Novembre 2006)

lifenight a dit:


> Ce n'est pas difficile, il y a une vidéo explicative pour installer bootcamp et windows ici même
> 
> Je suis certain que ça t'aidera, tout est expliqué simplement puis c'est toujours plus facile quand c'est expliqué sur une vidéo


Merci beaucoup
Je vais aller dormir pour &#234;tre en forme et regarder tranquillement la vid&#233;o demain matin.
Je vous donnerais des nouvelles...


----------



## pmeignie (25 Novembre 2006)

Salut , 
Merci infiniment pour cette vidéo que je ne connaissais pas .Elle est très bien faite. 
Ciaoooooooo
Philippe


----------



## J.-F. (7 Février 2007)

J'ai testé AutoCAD 2002 sous Windows 2000 Pro et Windows XP.  Parallels Desktop permet de rouler Win sur Mac Intel avec une rapidité et une fluidité étonnantes.  N'oubliez pas d'installer les 'Parallels Tools'.  AutoCAD tourne très bien, comme sur un PC, pas de ralentissement perceptible.
Le bonheur total surviendra losrqu'on pourra utiliser des appli PC directement dans OSX, sans passer par Windows.  Ça s'en vient, certains développeurs planchent là-dessus, un principe de "layer" au-dessus de OSX, je n'en sais pas plus.
Dans l'intervalles, Parallels Desktop est LA solution incontournable pour utiliser AutoCAD sur Mac.  Ça fonctionne vraiment bien!


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2007)

Salut. Tu as bien raison de poser ce genre de question, meme si une recherche aurait deja repondu a cela  Je l'ai vu personnellement tourner sous Boot Camp avec un Windows XP : parfait.


----------



## Lune (7 Février 2007)

Juste pour info je l'utilise quotidiennement depuis 6 mois maintenant avec bootcamp !
à part qq bug d' affichage cà tourne trés bien !

Vous n'avez remarqué la date du message

bonne journée


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2007)

Et oui, qq'un deterre un vieux post et on se voit repartis comme en '40 !  Ben c'est chouette alors


----------



## JF2W (7 Février 2007)

perso je conseille quand meme le 2006 , le 2007 etant déja tres gourmant en ressources meme sur un pc.


----------



## te-lap (1 Mars 2007)

Depuis toujours j'oscille entre mac et PC pour une raison : je suis architecte, formé sur AutoCAD, comme la majorité de mes coreligionnaires, et AutoCAD n'existe pas sur mac...
Bien evidemment avec Bootcamp ou Parrallel ça devenait possible, j'ai donc un macbook depuis quelques mois.
Mais aujourd'hui victoire totale 
Grace à Crossover, maintenant ça marche tout seul, c'est magique, je suis un homme heureux. la preuve :







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2007)

int&#233;ressant pour les autres demandeurs. Question, cela donne comment pour la gestion des vues 3D, &#231;a rame ou cela fonctionne plut&#244;t bien voir tr&#232;s bien?


As tu essay&#233; de charger ton plus gros fichier/projet autocad?

Ps : Si cela fonctionne bien, cela va faire des &#233;conomies sur la licence windows.


----------



## te-lap (2 Mars 2007)

Pour la gestion des gros fichiers, il n'y aucun problème, on navigue dans un fichier de 20Mo (c'est ce que j'ai de plus gros et déjà en AutoCAD c'est assez énorme pour un fichier de plans archi) aussi vite que sur le P4 en XP de l'agence.
Je n'ai jamais utilisé AutoCAD pour la 3D, donc pas tellement moyen de savoir ce que ça donne.
NB: le site de Crossover indique bien une compatibilité avec AutoCAD 2000, mais par exemple AutoCAD LT 2000 ne peux pas s'installer, et je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des autres versions.


----------



## Paradise (2 Mars 2007)

Et oui il tourne dommage que 3ds Max ne tourne pas lui


----------



## Breigouze (3 Mars 2007)

te-lap a dit:


> Depuis toujours j'oscille entre mac et PC pour une raison : je suis architecte, formé sur AutoCAD, comme la majorité de mes coreligionnaires, et AutoCAD n'existe pas sur mac...
> Bien evidemment avec Bootcamp ou Parrallel ça devenait possible, j'ai donc un macbook depuis quelques mois.
> Mais aujourd'hui victoire totale
> Grace à Crossover, maintenant ça marche tout seul, c'est magique, je suis un homme heureux. la preuve :
> ...


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

et la gestion des xref et autres joyeuset&#233; se passe sans probl&#232;mes ?
je pose la question car j'ai install&#233; bootcamp et franchement donner 40 Go pour la partition windows.... bref j'ai tout vir&#233;
mais c'est vrai que de temps en temps avoir autocad sous la main cela me pla&#238;rait bien
quelle est la place prise sur ton disque dur entre autocad et crossover ?

quelle est la diff&#233;rence de performance entre un autocad sous bootcamp et crossover ?


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

c'est une très bonne nouvelle, en effet 
de temps à autres j'en ai aussi besoin pour mes études, merci du renseignement


----------



## greggorynque (5 Mars 2007)

C'est tout bonnement GENIAL si cela marche sansprobleme ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Lune (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour  &#224; tous

Je l'utilise quotidiennement depuis +6 mois, et je mettrais un petit bemol...
Autocad buggue plus que sur un pc , probleme d'affichage de accroche objet qui devient exagerement gros ou petit, sinon attention &#224; CCleaner qui fait sauter les codes activation d'autocad avec les problemes que cela signifit , mail &#224; Autodesck , attente, explication...bref je suis sur un I Mac 1&#233;re g&#233;n&#233;ration , c'est peut-&#234;tre le probl&#232;me

Ce qui est beaucoup plus contraignant et plus grave, c'est que j'ai remarqu&#233; des imprecisions jamais vue, on saisie 180 cm et apres la mesure devient 179,95895cm.Les hachuresx prennent des &#233;chelle fantaisistes, genre = 9,859688 au lieu de 10.
l'accroche objet peut, parfois se faire dans le vide &#224; quelques millimetres du point r&#233;el.
J 'ai contact&#233; autodesk, ils ne reconnaissent pas ce probleme mais ont d&#233;j&#224; entendu des faits similaires.

Je voulais un Mac book Pro mais je crois que je vais attendre que bootcamp soit finalis&#233;
Voil&#224; ma petite exp&#233;rience;  mais quand m&#234;me tr&#233;s cool de bosser sur Imac

Oups , j'ai zapp&#233; que vous parliez de Crossover, d&#233;sol&#233;e!


----------



## greggorynque (5 Mars 2007)

Lune a dit:


> Bonjour  à tous
> 
> Je l'utilise quotidiennement depuis +6 mois, et je mettrais un petit bemol...
> Autocad buggue plus que sur un pc , probleme d'affichage de accroche objet qui devient exagerement gros ou petit, sinon attention à CCleaner qui fait sauter les codes activation d'autocad avec les problemes que cela signifit , mail à Autodesck , attente, explication...bref je suis sur un I Mac 1ére génération , c'est peut-être le problème
> ...



Etrange tes problemes... tu utilise parrallels ?? sous bootcamp c'est sur tu n'aura AUCUN problemepuisque tu travailleras sous windows pur, mia s pour tes problemes d'imprecision je ne pense pas que cele vienne de l'application qui le fait tourner, surtout si autodesk a deja connu des faits similaires...
Tu devrais peut etre tester une reinstalation, ou verifier les preferences d'accrochage dans les parametres de autocad... En tout cas les problemes de precision ca m'est deja arrivé sur PC si c'est ta question... Quand a la gestion des echelles, il y a longtemps que je ne lutte plus a esayé de la maitriser a 100%, le vrai gros probleme de Autocad c'est justement les systemes d'echelles et epaisseurs des traits/hachures, qui fonctionnent mais ne sont absolument pas intuitif... enfin pour moi....


----------



## Lune (5 Mars 2007)

Je l'utilise avec bootcamp, et ces probleme d'echelle et d'imprecision n'existent que sur le mac, chez moi sur mon Dell je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme.

Pour la reinstalle , je l'ai fait 2 fois en 6 mois , c'est beaucoup je trouve ...Mais tout le monde sait qu'autocad bugge donc je pense qu'avec bootcamp, cela n'arrange rien.

Et puis je trouve qu'il n'est pas tres réactif, il ne faut pas oublier qu'Autocad ne gere pas le core duo donc, je bosse sur un seul processeur de 2ghz forcement moins puissant qu'un vieux Pentium 4 à 3ghz.


Mais bon, il est tellement beau que je lui passe ses caprices !


----------



## greggorynque (5 Mars 2007)

Lune a dit:


> Je l'utilise avec bootcamp, et ces probleme d'echelle et d'imprecision n'existent que sur le mac, chez moi sur mon Dell je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme.
> 
> Pour la reinstalle , je l'ai fait 2 fois en 6 mois , c'est beaucoup je trouve ...Mais tout le monde sait qu'autocad bugge donc je pense qu'avec bootcamp, cela n'arrange rien.
> 
> ...



A tu les derniers drivers bootcamp ?? cecla devrais etre la solution, car niveau materiel, le Macbook devient un PC tout a fait normal avec bootcamp...


Quand a la puissance du core2Duo, il est BEAUCOUP BEAUCOUP plus puissant que ton pentium 4...

Pour posseder un core2duo sur PC fixe, je peux te garantir qu'avec un ou deux coeurs, il explose litterelement un pentium 4 niveau performances...
La frequence de 2Ghz ne signifie rien, car pour comparer a ton P4, il serait plus l'equivalent d'un 6Ghz....
Quand a la presence de 2 coeurs, cela ne le rend pas plus performant pour la plupart des applications, et la puissance ne se cumule pas, imagine que ce sont 2 stations de travail s&#233;par&#233;s:
 dans le meilleur des cas, les programmes utilisent les 2 processeurs afin de repartir sur les deux la charge de calculs, mais ils ne calculent pas plus vite pour autant, meme a deux.... On peux les utiliser pour faire plus de petits calculs, mais si tu n'a qu'un seul grand calcul a faire (dans l'absolu bien sur) les 2 coeurs n'apportent rien ...


----------



## Lune (7 Mars 2007)

Je suis ravie de l'apprendre , parce que je ne l'ai pas vraiment constaté en travaillant 

Pour les drivers, je crois puisqu'on a fait de nouvelles mises à jour côté Mac apres un "crash de windows"  (multiples erreurs à la fermeture) et on a réinstalle les drivers , côté Windows !
Maintenant j'ignore s'il faut le faire régulièrement !  
Cela dit, j'ai toujours des périphériques  non reconnu par windows, le fameux PCi device et un autre inconnu, problème assez connu sur les forums.
J'ignore si quelqu'un a trouve une solution.

@+


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Mars 2007)

:modo: On arrête le HS SVP :mouais: rappel du titre du fil :  AutoCAD sur Mac, ça marche !!!


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2007)

La ou je serais curieux de voir c'est la diff&#233;rence entre boot camp et parrallels, car autant autocad fonctione tr&#232;s bien via bootcamp (je sais je l'ai fait avec un macbook noir 2cd 1Go ram  ) autant parrallels je suis curieux de voir quelle est la perte en rapidit&#233; due &#224; parrallels


----------



## greggorynque (7 Mars 2007)

je vous dirais ce soir si des versions plus recentes d'autocad passent avec crossover


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2007)

j'ai architectural desktop 2004 et cela fonctionne.


----------



## JF2W (8 Mars 2007)

Bon alors apparement ca marche avec Acad 2000 et acad 2004 ; mais bon, l'ideal c est au moins une version 2006 qui apporte de gros avantages de manipulations et une gestion plus efficace des Xrefs, quelqu'un a essayé les versions 2006 ou 2007 ? Le programe n'est pas  tres gourmant pour la 2D; mais des qu'il sagit de faire de la 3d c est une autre paire de manche; sachant que C4D importe en DXF ça deviens carrement interressant, quelqu'un s'est lancé dans de la modelisation sous acad ?

 C'est plutot une bonne nouvelle en tout cas, c'est le seul logiciel Pc indispensable pour mon boulot (archi egalement) et ça me fesais quand meme bien c*$x"!!r d'avoir a installer windows juste pour acad; merci pour l'info.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2007)

:modo: fusion des différents fils parlant d'Autocad.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

JF2W a dit:


> Bon alors apparement ca marche avec Acad 2000 et acad 2004 ; mais bon, l'ideal c est au moins une version 2006 qui apporte de gros avantages de manipulations et une gestion plus efficace des Xrefs, quelqu'un a essayé les versions 2006 ou 2007 ? Le programe n'est pas  tres gourmant pour la 2D; mais des qu'il sagit de faire de la 3d c est une autre paire de manche; sachant que C4D importe en DXF ça deviens carrement interressant, quelqu'un s'est lancé dans de la modelisation sous acad ?
> 
> C'est plutot une bonne nouvelle en tout cas, c'est le seul logiciel Pc indispensable pour mon boulot (archi egalement) et ça me fesais quand meme bien c*$x"!!r d'avoir a installer windows juste pour acad; merci pour l'info.



JE suis etudiant donc je dois bien avoir la version 2006 et 2007 qui trainent quelque part...   Je vais vous dire ca des que je peux, car j'ai un peu de mal a me familiariser avec le systeme des bouteilles (quel est l'alcolique qui leur a dit de nomer les emulations comme ca je vous jure...) et j'ai deja reussi a emuler des fichiers .Exe, mais je n'ai pas bien compris comment j'ai fait....... Bref, je vous tiens au courant, car j'ai un gros probleme avec archicad, je n'ai pas de touche supprimer sur mon portable et j'espere ne pas avoir a passer par le menu a chaque fois que je veux deletter des objets...:hein:

Bon mais la bonne nouvelle, c'est que crossover gere la carte 3D, et donc qu'il devrais se debrouiller en 3D, la mauvaise c'est que autocad etant le logiciel le moins optimisé du monde,qu'on ne sait pas comment il va la gerer.....


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ... chaque fois que je veux deletter des objets...:hein:


celle là c'est la meilleure deletter  et effacer ça te rappelle pas quelque chose :hein:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> celle là c'est la meilleure deletter  et effacer ça te rappelle pas quelque chose :hein:



lol désolé je m'exprime mal, j'ai d'ailleurs posté un message la dessus, je ne sais pas comment effacer des objets selectionnés quel que soit le logiciel sans passer par les menus ce qui est TRES embettant (car je travaille enormement avec les racourcis clavier...


----------



## JimBond (15 Mars 2007)

J'utilise AUTOCAD LT2007 sur MACPRO avec BootCamp et XP Familial, çà marche beaucoup mieux que sur le PC DELL (milieu de gamme) que j'avais acheté en début d'année dernière (du coup je l'ai revendu). J'utilise également AUTOCAD LT2006 sur MACBOOKPRO avec Parallels et XP Familial.
Sur les deux aucun problème, j'imprime soit en PDF (PDF creator) soit sur HP A3 DJ2800


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2007)

disons qu'il est assez logique autocad marche avec bootcamp et paralles, mais l'interet c'est d'arriver a le faire avec crossover, afin de pouvoir rester 100&#37; de macOs...

J'ai essay&#233; avec la version complete du 2005 prise dans ma boite, mais ca ne marche pas car viiblement elle est XP only, mais je viens de verifier, LT2006 tourne sous 2000, donc on devrais pouvoir l'emuler, mais si j'ai lu que crossover gerais 2000, dans le miens il ne possede que 2 bouteille 98, est normal ??


----------



## VincentSimon (17 Mars 2007)

Lune a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je découvre ce forum trés interessant... et je ne résiste pas à l 'attentation !
> Je suis sur PC par nécessité (Autocad) mais je rêve depuis longtemps de revenir sur Mac. Les Macintel seront peut-être mon salut, donc...
> ...



Bonjour,

je confirme qu'il marche très bien (version 2006), sous xp via parallels

Vincent


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2007)

bon je viens d'essayer autocad 2006 et crossover 6, marche pas


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

Oui moi aussi, mais il tente de m'installer le .net framework, mais je desespere pas, je ressayerais apres l'avoir install&#233; manuelement avant....

C'etais quelle version la LT ??


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2007)

non la compl&#232;te 
qu'entends tu pas installer manuellement avant ?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

la complete ca me partais pas tres ettonant, mais meme la LT il me demande l'installation d'un autre truc, que je vais essayer d'installer manuellement avant


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2007)

Vous avez essayé en installant le framework .net avant ?

Beaucoup d'applications Windows recentes utilisent le framework .net. Même les petits soft livrés avec une imprimante, nécessitent l'installation de .net.


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2007)

Franchement non :bebe:
je te fais confiance et charge le cadre de travail, je tenterais demain (le cd est au boulot)

edit:allons bon il faut que j'installe internet explorer 5.01 :mouais:

edit 2: le monde magique de MS veux que je telecharge la derni&#232;re version et en plus que j'ajoute une extension a firefox, je sens que je vais me f&#226;cher 

edit 3: trouv&#233;  http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=msie (quand m&#234;me charger cette daube de ie &#231;a fait mal  )

edit 4: cross over propose une aide &#224; l'installation de msie6 tr&#232;s facile pas la peine d'aller le chercher   :rateau:

edit 5: bon marche pas, m&#234;me avec ie en route cela ne fonctionne pas j'ai toujours le message "manque ie 5.01"


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> edit 5: bon marche pas, même avec ie en route cela ne fonctionne pas j'ai toujours le message "manque ie 5.01"



C'est .net qui te demande ça ou AutoCad ?


Sinon, j'ai trouvé cette entrevue... et malheureuseument ça confirme ce que je pensais. Autocad 2006 est complètement ".net framework" dépendant...

Et comme .net est windows dependent, or avec crossover on installe plus Windows...  

Peut-être qu'un jour crossover saura interpréter .net ???


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est .net qui te demande &#231;a ou AutoCad ?


c'est .net, je suis aller faire un tour du cot&#233; du support de crossover et voici ce que j'ai trouv&#233;




> 1.) Install InstMsiA.exe (Installer v2.0 for 9x,ME)
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=cebbacd8-c094- 4255-b702-de3bb768148f&displaylang=en
> 
> 2.) Install dotnetfx.exe v2
> ...



pour el 2) j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; l'appli ici


bon toujours le m&#234;me message &#224; l'&#233;tape 2 :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

J'ecoute attentivement, il FAUT qu'on y arrive.... 

(moi j'ai lutt&#233; toute la nuit pour installer un *meulateur* 64 sans succes... Il ne detecte pas ma carte graphique  )

C'est quoi ce truc ?


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

Ah ah &#231;a marche !
enfin le framework 2.0 et par voie de cons&#233;quence msie 6.0 reste maintenant &#224; essayer autocad.
(j'aurais gagn&#233; au moins la possiblit&#233; de faire mes pointages &#224; distance sans ouvrir le pc ou bootcamp )


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

comment tu fais ?? j'arrive pas le framework moi, ni le 1 ni le 2 ni le 3

quelle bouteille ?


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

J'ai suivi les recommandations de Tim Alexander (cf post pr&#233;c&#233;dent) et cela fonctionne YES 
(La bouteille est w2000 )
Le cd d'autocad est au boulot, je testerais cela demain matin.


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

Quelles recomandations ??moi j'ai le CD ici je peux tester de suite ! ! 

IE6 est deja install&#233; mais c'est le framework qui plante lors de l'installation


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

1 Installes internet explorer 6 via crossover sur w2000

2 Il te faut telecharger InstMsiW.exe que tu peux trouver sur 
http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~jcheng/download.htm
c'est le lien en bas &#224; droite for windows NT europe
tu l'installe sur la bouteille w2000

3 Tu telecharges dotnetfx.exe v2 que tu peux trouver sur le site de ms
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displayLang=en

installes le fichier

et voila c'est fait
maintenant pour autocad... tu nous diras


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2007)

oui d&#233;sol&#233; je voiwens de voir, je suis dessus

 InstMsiW.exe  ne veut pas s'installer on dirais ! !

Si ca y est ca a l'aire de marcher ! ! ! !


je lance Acad 2006

ca a l'air

Nonn il me redemande le 1.1 ce truc relou .....


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

marcher ?
autocad ou le framework ?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

Dans ma BOUTEILLE IL EST MEME ECRIS 2 FOIS QUE J'AI LE FRAMEWORK2, MAIS imposible de le detecter pour autocad !!

bon grosse flegmme je vais dormir


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

oui moi aussi je l'ai deux fois.
comment sais tu qu'autocad bloque &#224; cause du framework ?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

car j'ai esssay&#233; de l'installer et il veut QUAND MEME installer le framework 1.1 .....

sur le forum iul y a des solutions pour installer le 1.1, mais c'est de le genre TRES relou la bidouille disons....


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

tu peux trouver le framework 1.1 ici
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&displayLang=en
mais je ne pense pas qu'autocad fonctionnera, tous les t&#233;moignage sur internet abondent dans ce sens. :sick:


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

Oui mais le framework 1.1 ne s'installe pas memema vec la manip, il y a l'air d'en avoir sur le forum de crossover, mais c'est du genre tres casse pieds, tu dois changer des lignes de code et tout


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

tu as un lien ?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

hop, prestement voila le lien

http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=597;forum=1


----------



## JF2W (22 Mars 2007)

vous avez essayé le 2007, peut etre que c est moins galere....
 c'est juste une suggestion, mais si vous arrivez a faire tourner 2006 par crossover faite nous une petite explication des manip'


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

benh oin aimerais bien :sick:


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

bon je suis tomb&#233; sur ce post qui cite mono...
parle de magouille aussi
http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet

http://www.mono-project.com/Downloads

bref, est ce que cela parle &#224; quelqu'un  ce mono ?


----------



## Tarul (22 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> bon je suis tombé sur ce post qui cite mono...
> parle de magouille aussi
> http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet
> 
> ...



bien sûr, mono est une implémentation libre de C# et du framework .NET, mais je ne pense pas qu'il supporte entièrement tout (notamment les winforms). Mais peut être que cela fonctionne, mais je ne peux pas l'essayer pour vous.

beagle qui est un spotlight-like sous unix libre est développé sous mono.


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2007)

merci pour les infos
entre temps j'ai install&#233; le fameux mono en prenant le "Mono for Windows, Gtk# and XSP"
l'install d'autocad c'est mieux pass&#233;e, dans le sens ou il n'a pas tent&#233; d'installer framework 1.1, il a install&#233; d'autres logiciels, mais par contre au moment de d&#233;marrer j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que .net n'est pas install&#233;.
selon le journal l'installation du mdac 2.7 &#224; &#233;chou&#233;



> Installation skipped: .NET Framework Runtime 1.1 SP1
> 
> [3/22/2007 22:09:12] Installation started: MDAC 2.7
> 
> ...



partons &#224; la recherche du mdac...

ok je viens de trouver ce qu'est le mdac

maintenant il faut trouver son rempla&#231;ant 

(je vais faire dodo &#224; demain  )

marche toujours pas, je vais vraiment faire dodo :sleep:



> [3/22/2007 22:21:46] [Info] Windows Installer upgrade is not required
> 
> [3/22/2007 22:21:46]   System Version = 3.1.4000.2435
> 
> ...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mars 2007)

tu assure la, tiens nous au courant, car j'aurais pas le temps ces jours ci de t'aider en tout cas c'est super les progres que vous avez reussi a faire


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2007)

Je serais moins optimiste dans le sens ou autocad fait appel a des fonctions non incluses dans  mono :sick:


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mars 2007)

COurage 

bon je me donne le WE pour essayer toutes les versions d'autocad que j'ai sous la main...

on sais que le 2000 passe et pour le moment moi je n'ai pas reussi a faire passer le 2004 etle 2006, mais il faut encore essayer le 2007, le 2002 et les versions LT.... 

bref au pire la version 2000 passe, il faudra voir s'il existe des plugions de compatibilité pour lire les fichiers plus recents (car 2004 est devenu assez standard quand meme ....)

on va y arriver car parrallelles c'est bien, mais ca fait bien ramer macos, et il faut payer parallels + autocad + XP, et la d'un coup ca faire cher la station de travail ....


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mars 2007)

Apres moultes bidouille, la version 2002 a l'air de passer (installation en cours),

 je vais tenter de mettre le CD de MAJ pour 2004 pour voir...

bon et bien l'instalation du 2002 passe maius il ne se lance pas...

Je vais donc me resoudre a passer au 2000

et quelqun connais un programme permettant de passert les fichiers plus recents en compatibilit&#233; 2000 ?


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2007)

l'install marche mais il plante en disant framework bla bla
pour la compatiblit&#233;... hum


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> l'install marche mais il plante en disant framework bla bla
> pour la compatiblité... hum



oui autodesk est honteux a ce niveau, obligeant presqueau rachat de liscence... c'est tres dommage....


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2007)

yep monopole


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé autocad de ma vie, or je dois répondre à une offre d'emploi où il est question d'utiliser le logiciel (me demander pas pourquoi je réponds à l'annonce, je n'ai pas le choix et ce n'est pas le sujet   ).

J'ai quelques questions avant de me lancer :

- Est ce que Autocad peut être facilement appréhendé par un débutant ?
- Se serait pour transférer des plans autocad vers pdfet. Or je ne trouve pas d'informations sur internet à propos de pdfet, serais un format ou un autre logiciel ?

Merci de votre attention.

Je ne voulais pas ouvrir un autre sujet pour ces deux questions, j'espère que j'ai bien fait. :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

Tu peux obtenir un cd d'evaluation d'autocad
http://www.autodesk.fr/adsk/servlet/item?id=9151555&siteID=458335
Mais franchement autocad est un logiciel complexe et surtout les operateurs autocad doivent &#234;tre productifs...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semble mais l'anpe m'a sollicit&#233; deux fois pour cette annonce et je me dois de r&#233;pondre pas trop &#224; c&#244;t&#233; m&#234;me si je sais que je n'aurais pas ce poste de trois mois (en trois mois ils veulent quelqu'un de fonctionnel). Oui c'est absurde.

Je suis sur MAC, le CD d'&#233;valuation marchera ?

Edit : non c'est une version pour windows.

Bon je vais au casse pipe mais je le sais : merci.


----------



## Giam_ (14 Avril 2007)

Pour quel type de pratique ? autoCad est complexe par son interface, il est un logiciel qui demande des rep&#232;res et ce n'est pas qu'une image - de l'exp&#233;rience en sommes

s'il ne s'agit que d'effectuer des op&#233;rations "simples" et r&#233;p&#233;titives comme de la conversion de formats - &#231;a s'apprends assez vite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

L'intitulé c'est reprographie de documents et de plans, en effet il me demande pas de savoir dessiner mais "une maîtrise de l'environnement informatique" (ce qui veut tout et rien dire).


----------



## Giam_ (14 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4236237 a dit:
			
		

> L'intitul&#233; c'est reprographie de documents et de plans, en effet il me demande pas de savoir dessiner mais "une ma&#238;trise de l'environnement informatique" (ce qui veut tout et rien dire).



Dans quel environnement ? mairie, agence (de quelle type) ?
Avec quel mat&#233;riel ?

&#231;a peut-&#234;tre un "petit" reprographe ayant besoin d'un personnel capable de faire des sorties &#224; partir de .DWG (format &#233;quivalent au .PDF dans sa norme pour la diffusion de dessin vectoriel). Dans ce cas, cela peut s'apprendre assez rapidement - au felling dans une certaine mesure


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> Dans quel environnement ? mairie, agence (de quelle type) ?
> Avec quel matériel ?



J'aimerais bien savoir mais l'employeur passe par une agence d'interim ... qui passe par l'anpe, seul le lieu de travail est indiqué .... Je postule plus pour une agence d'interim en fait. J'y vais à l'aveuglette. 

Ça doit être un "petit" poste : technicien de reprographie.


----------



## Giam_ (14 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir mais l'employeur passe par une agence d'interim ... qui passe par l'anpe, seul le lieu de travail est indiqué .... Je postule plus pour une agence d'interim en fait. J'y vais à l'aveuglette.
> 
> Ça doit être un "petit" poste : technicien de reprographie.



fonce et tu verras


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> ...Je suis sur MAC, le CD d'évaluation marchera ?
> 
> Edit : non c'est une version pour windows.
> 
> Bon je vais au casse pipe mais je le sais : merci.



si tu lis ce fil, tu saurais que oui via bootcamp mais non via wine


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> L'intitulé c'est reprographie de documents et de plans, en effet il me demande pas de savoir dessiner mais "une maîtrise de l'environnement informatique" (ce qui veut tout et rien dire).



Traduction: quelqu'un qui se débrouille, donc fonce


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos encouragements, j'ai fait une lettre où je dresse le portrait de quelqu'un qui s'adapte à tout  Et je leur demande d'autres postes pendant que j'y suis. Je verrais bien. 

Par la même occasion m'initier à autocad me fera pas de mal, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est bootcamp. Cela a t'il un rapport avec virtuel PC ?


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

A&#238;e je viens de voir ton profil, alors oui il te faut passer par virtual PC pour les macs sous G3, G4 ou G5, bootcamp est pour les mac INTEL.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Aîe je viens de voir ton profil, alors oui il te faut passer par virtual PC pour les macs sous G3, G4 ou G5, bootcamp est pour les mac INTEL.



Aïe virtuel PC ça s'achète ... je vais voir si je peux pas utiliser la machine d'un ami pour ça.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Avril 2007)

en tout cas rassure toi, autocad n'est pas si dur que ca, ce n'est qu'une bete planche a dessin (malheureusement) utilisée par tout le monde, mais tu t'en sortira tres bien tres vite, le nombre de commandes indispensable est leger, et les autres s'apprennent sur le tas 

bonne chance ! !


----------



## tchico (15 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> en tout cas rassure toi, autocad n'est pas si dur que ca, ce n'est qu'une bete planche a dessin (malheureusement) utilis&#233;e par tout le monde, mais tu t'en sortira tres bien tres vite, le nombre de commandes indispensable est leger, et les autres s'apprennent sur le tas
> 
> bonne chance ! !



D'accord mais n&#233;cessite d'&#234;tre guid&#233; par une personne exp&#233;riment&#233;e d&#232;s le d&#233;but.
Alors, on avance tr&#232;s vite et on comprend sa pholosophie. (ne serait ce que pour imprimer &#224; une &#233;chelle donn&#233;e)
Perso, je conseille des cours.
En autodidacte, c'est pas la bonne voie.sinon pour voir un peu

C'est le big logiciel que l'on peut aborder assez vite suivant ses besoins.
Des cours sont n&#233;cessaires ou l'appui d'une personne exp&#233;riment&#233;e

Sinon, ne te tracasse pas.tu as bien raison d'avoir postul&#233;
J'ai appris autocad sur le "terrain" &#233;galement.


----------



## MacGiver22 (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je fais moi-meme partis des gens qui ont besoin d'Autocad pour leur travaille, je suis déssinateur/métreur chez un constructeur de maisons individuel.

J'aurais aimé savoir si CrossOver est un soft gratuit, ou pas?  et dans le cas il serai payant, combien coute-il pour me permettre d'utiliser autocad sans passer pas bootcamp qui prend de la place sur le dd mac et paralles que je ne connais pas encore?


Merci d'avance, et sur tout merci à TeLap de nous en avoir parler


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2007)

Crossover n'est pas gratuit et il ne supporte pas autocad. 
bref solution &#224; abandonner dans l'&#233;tat actuel des choses :


----------



## MacGiver22 (19 Juin 2007)

ok, bon encore un espoir qui s'envole

merci de ta r&#233;ponse Naas


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2007)

peut &#234;tre du cot&#233; de parrallel
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/621/cat/23


----------



## Tarul (19 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> peut être du coté de parrallel
> http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/621/cat/23


Parallels est censé gérer du directx 8.1 dans sa dernière build.
Mais il est payant, et nécessite windows.

Bootcamp est gratuit, peut exécuter des applications 3D mais il faut là aussi un windows.


----------



## MacGiver22 (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut tous le monde,

Désolé de ne pas etre revenus plus tot,   

je suis donc passé par BootCamp 1.3, qui d'ailleur marche bien, j'en est été ageablement surpris (au vus des problemes rencontré par certains)  et par conséquent je me suis racheter une license de win xp sp2 (que je n'ais pas activer de suite, je voulais d'abord voir si cela marchais bien ).

Je n'aurais qu'une chose à reprocher, et c'est à windows que va ce porter ce reproche, c'est que mon autonomie sous win est bien faible par rapport à à OS X, je passe de 4H d'autonomie en moyen à seulement 2h, voir un peu moins des fois.   C'est encore se genre de chose qui me conforte dans l'achat des technologies Apple.

En tout cas merci de votre aide à tous
Tchao


----------



## ambiloube (25 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Aîe je viens de voir ton profil, alors oui il te faut passer par virtual PC pour les macs sous G3, G4 ou G5, bootcamp est pour les mac INTEL.



hello a tous
une copine voudrait racheter mon ibook G4/1,2GHz/768 de RAM/30Go 
... et bosser sur autocad
c'est donc possible mais seulement via "virtual pc" ?
quelqu'un a essayé sur cette machine (G4 ibook) ? 
ça peut tourner sans ramer ?
:mouais: 

merci


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

Bienvenue 
laisse tomber pour l'ibook G4 et autocad, autant prendre un comodore !
tu as une section switch dans le forum, viens y poser ta question nous te r&#233;pondrons avec grand plaisir.


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2007)

ambiloube a dit:


> hello a tous
> une copine voudrait racheter mon ibook G4/1,2GHz/768 de RAM/30Go
> ... et bosser sur autocad
> c'est donc possible mais seulement via "virtual pc" ?
> ...


Bonjour,
Virtual pc est un logiciel qui permet d'ex&#233;cuter windows, mais c'est extr&#234;mement lent car on passe par un changement d'instruction (on passe des instructions pour power pc vers x86). Sans compter que c'est une application avec des fonction 3D.
J'irais dire que &#231;a ne peut pas fonctionner du tout.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

RE SALUT ! !

Bon, le grand moment est arriv&#233;, Autocad est officiellement support&#233; par parallels (ca doit faire qques temps deja mais je viens de m'en rendre compte !)

Donc fini les bricolages, biens sur il faudra installer win et ca prend de la place, mais quand m&#234;me sacr&#233; progres, fin des reboot ...

LA version 2008 est m&#234;me support&#233;e !


----------



## naas (27 Août 2007)

Reste plus qu'a acheter un disque externe en firewire


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Pkoi faire ? 

J'ai mont&#233; un 160Go dans mon macbook et je te conseille de le faire, c'est tres agr&#233;able...
Ma partition bootcamp va sauter dans les jours a venir 

Et puis il existe des XP all&#233;g&#233;s en drivers (donc moins d'espace disque) , dans lesquels tu peux rentrer ton numero de serie officiel


----------



## Francisby (31 Août 2007)

> Reste plus qu'a acheter un disque externe en firewire


 
Cela signifie donc que l'on peut avoir un HD externe en Firewire pour le débit sur lequel on lance on stock les fichiers nécessaire à la virtualisation avec Parallels et également les fichiers Autocad !?

Dans ce cas, le mac serait completement propre de fichiers Windows et tous les temporaires d'Autocad (.bak,.log,...) et les gestions des plumes .ctb. Dans ce cas, ce principe est parfait pour une utilisation occasionnelle d'Autocad.

Si je rêve trop, il faut me dire que je me plante :rose: . Sinon, c'est la solution qu'il me faut !!  

Merci de vos critiques.

Cordialement

François.


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (29 Septembre 2007)

boujour, 

alors, je suis le frere d'un brillant étudiant en géotechnique.

je voudrai lui acherter un mac, et je me demandais si autocad et plaxis marchaiant sous mac.

manifestement, autocad marche.

mais quand est il de plaxis??

est ce que il faut une config supérieure à celle d'autocad??


bonne journée à tous


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

au pire il fonctionnera sous bootcamp+win 
la config requise sur le site de l'&#233;diteur est faible compar&#233; &#224; autocad.


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (29 Septembre 2007)

merci de la réponse,


----------



## pulsaracat (30 Septembre 2007)

bonjour a tous.

j'envisage prochainement un come back dans le monde mac, mais helas j'ai parfois besoin d'utiliser autocad et j'avoue que la solution crossover me seduit mieux que les autres tout simplement parce que j'aimerais bien eviter windose au maximum.....j'ai lu plus haut dans les messages que cela semble possible, est ce qqun aurait teste crossover avec autocad2000 ?​


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2007)

the problem with autocad is that it does require a lot of ressources, so if you want to "revenir au mac", you shall better use bootcamp, having said that if this only for a personal use then yes why not.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2007)

Yes i'm plussing


----------



## Nebuleux (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'envisage d'acheter un Imac 24"... a la seule réserve que j'aurais besoin de faire tourner AUTOCAD de manière plus ou moins ponctuelle (pour mon boulot d'archi)
Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous font déjà tourner Autocad ... et dans ce cas quels problèmes rencontrez vous.

Et de plus, j'aimerais savoir quelle est la meilleure solution pour faire tourner Autocad:
Bootcamp? Windows XP ou Vista ? Autocad 2008 fonctionne t il bien sur ces configs.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dramis (22 Juin 2008)

Tu fais de la 3d ?  Ou que des plans en 2D?


----------



## Nebuleux (22 Juin 2008)

Seule la 2D m'interesse ...


----------



## Nebuleux (23 Juin 2008)

(D'ailleurs en passant, est ce que quelqu'un a reussi a faire tourner Rhino 3D sur mac...)


----------



## cpa666 (23 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'envisage d'acheter un Imac 24"... a la seule réserve que j'aurais besoin de faire tourner AUTOCAD de manière plus ou moins ponctuelle (pour mon boulot d'archi)
> Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous font déjà tourner Autocad ... et dans ce cas quels problèmes rencontrez vous.
> 
> ...


Hello

pour faire tourner des imprimantes sous autocad je conseillerais plutot de faire tourner Autocad sous du Windows XP


----------



## Nebuleux (23 Juin 2008)

merci, mais l'impression n'est pas mon soucis ... c'est juste de pouvoir bosser correctement sans bugs ...


----------



## Krynn (23 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'envisage d'acheter un Imac 24"... a la seule réserve que j'aurais besoin de faire tourner AUTOCAD de manière plus ou moins ponctuelle (pour mon boulot d'archi)
> Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous font déjà tourner Autocad ... et dans ce cas quels problèmes rencontrez vous.
> 
> ...




Bonjour

J'utilise depuis 1an mon MacBook Pro pour faire tourner VMWare+XP+AA2008 (autocad architecture 2008).

Cela tourne parfaitement pour le 2D. C'est ce que je fais. Je sort des PDF, ...
Je n'ai pas de problème (je n'utilise pas le mode Unity).

Mais je conseil au moins 2Go de Ram. Avec 1Go ca rame  quand il y a MACOS+VM+XP+AA2008

Sinon, un ami a moi utilise un iMac 24" de mi-2006 avec Vista et AA08, mais il boot sur la partition Vista au démarrage. Ca marche, mais Vista est bcp plus gourmand en ressources (il a mis 3Go), je conseil XP.

Autocad n'as pas plus de bug sur un Mac que sur un PC. lol

Krynn


----------



## Nebuleux (23 Juin 2008)

Merci de ton expérience ... je vais me lancer alors.


----------



## Krynn (23 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> Merci de ton expérience ... je vais me lancer alors.




Oui, va y sans autre. Si jamais il y a des questions je suis dispo


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'envisage d'acheter un Imac 24"... a la seule réserve que j'aurais besoin de faire tourner AUTOCAD de manière plus ou moins ponctuelle (pour mon boulot d'archi)



Parallels Desktop 3 permet de faire tourner des applications 3D sur ton Mac .
Je te conseille la version française de Parallels Desktop.
Voilà le lien du distributeur en France de Parallels Desktop qui te permet également d'avoir une version d'évaluation:

Parallels Desktop for Mac le logiciel pour lancer Windows sous Mac!

Voilà aussi le lien sur le site de l'éditeur de Parallels donnant la totalité des appli et jeux 3 D tournant sur Parallels Desktop :

Applications
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
*Autodesk AutoCAD 2008*
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2	

Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
*CATIA V5R16*
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
NASA World Wind 1.4
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0	

Punch! Professional Home
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007

3D Graphics

Parallels est le premier logiciel de virtualisation à être sorti et il a déjà été vendu à plus de 1 Million d'exemplaires.


----------



## Nebuleux (24 Juin 2008)

et quelle est la solution la plus robuste (le moins de bug) et la plus performante ?


----------



## cpa666 (24 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> merci, mais l'impression n'est pas mon soucis ... c'est juste de pouvoir bosser correctement sans bugs ...


hello

pour imprimer avec autocad sur des traceurs A0 j'ai jamais eu de souci


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> et quelle est la solution la plus robuste (le moins de bug) et la plus performante ?



Je te donne 2 liens issus d'un discussion sur MacGe : VMWare ou Parallels 

http://forums.macg.co/4655393-post119.html

et 

http://forums.macg.co/4655481-post121.html

Tu peux retrouver la totalité de la discussion sur ce lien :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966.html

Dans cette discussion commencée fin mars, un intervenant dit clairement :

"Parallels fonctionne très bien, et il reste supérieur à Fusion sur des points quand même importants. Si on utilise une application 3D, ou nécessitant beaucoup de calculs par exemple, le choix de Fusion est incompréhensible ! "

"SWSoft a toujours sorti les innovations avant VMWare"
SW Soft s'appelle désormais Parallels

"Chez moi (mbp 2ghz avec 2Go ram, Office 2003), il n'y a pas photo. Parallels est fluide là ou Fusion patine (je travaille surtout sur de gros tableaux Excel, et des docs techniques imposantes). Et pour tout ce qui est PDF (lecture, mise à jour, impression), c'est pareil. Ok Parallels est plus gourmand au niveau processeur, mais quand on bosse sur ce genre de document, on fait rarement autre chose en même temps (à part télécharger, graver ou autres traitements en tâche de fond qui ne sont pas très consommateurs de cpu, et tournent donc sans problème)."


----------



## Nebuleux (25 Juin 2008)

encore merci pour cet esprit de synthèse JM


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Juin 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'envisage d'acheter un Imac 24"... a la seule réserve que j'aurais besoin de faire tourner AUTOCAD de manière plus ou moins ponctuelle (pour mon boulot d'archi)
> Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous font déjà tourner Autocad ... et dans ce cas quels problèmes rencontrez vous.
> 
> ...



Bonjour la règle sur tous les forums c'est de faire une recherche avant de poser une question au cas ou...

ce sujet à déjà été abordé à plusieurs reprises. Je fusionne.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (5 Juillet 2008)

Nebuleux a dit:


> (D'ailleurs en passant, est ce que quelqu'un a reussi a faire tourner Rhino 3D sur mac...)



Salut pour Rhinoceros 3D il existe une version bêta sur Mac OS X, ils le portent en ce moment sur notre plate-forme  il suffit juste de s'inscrire pour recevoir l'accès au dowload 

http://community.irhino3d.com/

Aller au tour de Alias studio s'il vous plaît 

Par contre je voudrait savoir si quelqu'un a deja essayer 3DS max ou alias studio via CROSS OVER?


----------



## Bob-Qc (24 Mars 2010)

Depuis peu j'utilise autocad en parallel sur mon mac par contre il m'est impossible d'enregistrer normalement un deuxieme fois apres plusieur heure de travail sur se fichier : cannot save asl'original) save as AD243(nouveau fichier)....


HELP


----------



## zags (30 Avril 2010)

Déterrage de topic .... 

Mais je ne voulais pas poluer en lançant betement un nouveau fil. 

1) Je migre peu à peu de Windows vers Mac.

2) je me suis orienté vers AutoCad plutot qu'un autre (Archicad par exemple) car :
- besoins ponctuels ne nécessitant pas l'achat d'une licence (et puis c'est beaucoup trop cher pour ce que j'en fais)

- ne souhaite pas utiliser de logiciels piraté (c'est MAL. Et puis côté "sécurité", même avec un antivirus à jour c'est pas top. Et puis c'est une solution de courte durée. Bref NON)

- j'utilise alors la version "démo 30 jours". 

- Lorsque j'en ai à nouveau besoin et que les 30 jours ont été dépassés, il me suffirait de formater mais ... 

- ... mais AutoCad laisse une marque sur un endroit "secret" sur le disque dur (ça doit être la MBR, je ne vois pas autre chose), et lorsque on fait un formatage (non-"rapide") ça ne suffit pas (et les différentes options pour mettre à zéro la MBR non plus  )

- je fais alors un "formatage bien particulier" (remise à zéro de tout les secteur par un logiciel dédié : sur un LiveCD de Linux Rescue, il me semble qu'il s'appelle Wipe ou quelque chose du genre. Peut etre "un bazooka pour tuer une mouche" mais au moins c'est radical), puis je ré-envoie l'image ghost de Windows, et réinstalle "AutoCad démo 30 jours"


3) voulant utiliser AutoCad sur Mac, j'aimerai faire le même procédé. 

4) qu'utiliser ? BootCamp ? Parallels ? VirtualBox ? (tant qu'à faire un gratuit ou presque, ça m'arrangerait). Et puis si faut j'y trouverai une astuce bien sympa qui m'aiderai pour la question qui suit :

5) comment ça se passera après les 30 jours d'essais. Auriez-vous une idée pour que je puisse retomber sur mes pattes ?


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Fìx (30 Avril 2010)

zags a dit:


> 5) comment ça se passera après les 30 jours d'essais. Auriez-vous une idée pour que je puisse retomber sur mes pattes ?


----------



## zags (30 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


>



C'est vraiment ton dernier mot ? 
C'est dommage, sur PC j'avais pas ce problème...


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Mai 2010)

zags a dit:


> Déterrage de topic ....
> 
> Mais je ne voulais pas poluer en lançant betement un nouveau fil.
> 
> ...




Je te renvoie sur un sujet : 

Virtualisation pour Autocad, Dialux, etc.

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/virtualisation-pour-autocad-dialux-etc-303091.html


----------



## axxel (6 Août 2010)

bonjour,

Tout d'abord pour utiliser Autocad sur un Mac, il te faut mettre les moyens en RAM, donc un 8Ga est un minimum, ensuite un I5 voire I7 si possible serait un + et utiliser un logiciel qui te permets d'installer WINDOWS, XP ou SEVEN, banir VISTA (// DESKTOP 5 par exemple) si tu veux avoir un fonctionnement quasi normal.
Ensuite, il te faut prendre une souris laser de préférence si tu ne veux pas avoir de ralentissement lors des déplacements du curseur. Tu affines les réglages de la souris en mettant le maximum de vitesse sur le déplacement de ton curseur (PREFERENCES REGLAGES SOURIS) et le tour est joué.
Personellement j'ai IMAC I7 8 Ga de RAM avec PARALLELE DESKTOP 5 souris laser avec réglages maxi et vraiment autocad en  2D tourne très correctement.
Mon ami à une config I5 4Ga de RAM et ça rame un peu voilà donc en attendant La version AUTOCAD 2011 sur MAC, tu peux te lancer comme moi 
Bon courage 
Axxel


----------



## lil_flow (6 Août 2010)

axxel a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord pour utiliser Autocad sur un Mac, il te faut mettre les moyens en RAM, donc un 8Ga est un minimum, ensuite un I5 voire I7 si possible serait un + et utiliser un logiciel qui te permets d'installer WINDOWS, XP ou SEVEN, banir VISTA (// DESKTOP 5 par exemple) si tu veux avoir un fonctionnement quasi normal.
> Ensuite, il te faut prendre une souris laser de préférence si tu ne veux pas avoir de ralentissement lors des déplacements du curseur. Tu affines les réglages de la souris en mettant le maximum de vitesse sur le déplacement de ton curseur (PREFERENCES REGLAGES SOURIS) et le tour est joué.
> ...



heu pardon, mais tu utilise quelle version d'AUTOCAD pour avoir besoin d'une tel config?
ça me parait vachement balaise comme config !!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Août 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> heu pardon, mais tu utilise quelle version d'AUTOCAD pour avoir besoin d'une tel config?
> ça me parait vachement balaise comme config !!!



Je te renvoie à une discussion sur une discussion Paralllels 5 et lenteur. 
Tu y trouveras :
- des réglages 
- le lien du site d'Autodesk France 
- le lien d'une discussion :  Optimiser l'interface graphique (Autocad) 

Paralllels 5 et lenteur : 

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/parallels-5-and-lenteur-379721-2.html


----------



## lil_flow (8 Août 2010)

c'est le "8Go de RAM" qui me paraissait gros, moi je tourne avec 4 Go et un i5 et pas de lenteur !
mais ca peut dependre de pleins d'autres choses... référence à ton ami chez qui ca rame avec 4Go, chez c'est peut être un peu le fouillis dans son MAC?!
cela dit, le miens est quasi neuf... 2 mois !!!
cela doit également jouer je pense, non?


----------

